# LCD density



## 78cortina (Jul 12, 2012)

In all cm10/aosp/kang based roms I have used when I change density the slider lock screen does not resize properly. Anyone have a solution?


----------



## jbzcar (Feb 3, 2012)

78cortina said:


> In all cm10/aosp/kang based roms I have used when I change density the slider lock screen does not resize properly. Anyone have a solution?


What density are you trying to use? For me, it was only centered set at 320 and then not again until 160.


----------

